
Ask HN: What “retro” PC game(s) do you miss but have not played in years? - colhom
We currently have a service available which allows you to play Warcraft III in your browser.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arcadeup.io<p>The time has come to expand beyond Warcraft.<p>We&#x27;re looking for other games that the HN community would like to see available in our catalog.
======
jasonkester
Civilization I was the best of the series, and my vote for best video game of
all time. The only one that improved on it was Alpha Centauri, which got a lot
of the automation right. All the other Civ sequels have just found ways to add
more "work" without actually making the game any more fun.

Master of Orion (again, the first one) was pure awesome and I still dig it up
to play it at least once a year. It's one of those games where you wish that
somebody would build an interface that ran the original executable in the
background to power a more modern UI. There's nothing that needs changing.
Nothing that _could_ be changed without making it worse. As MOO2 and MOO3
demonstrate.

Ultima 3 & 4 were the best of their series, and (combined with a hex editor)
got a lot of my generation thinking about the mechanics of game programming.

Lode Runner would be cool to see again. Not sure how a modern version would
work for today's audiences. At least you have the several failed remakes to
look to for inspiration on what not to try.

There are lots of others. Entire genres, in fact.

~~~
Mimu
I would second Civilization. I think it was my first videogame, my dad showed
it to me. One day I tried democracy because it should be the best thing since
we were using it in real life, what a disaster every decision I make was
denied, I couldn't do anything. My dad told me to just put communism and do
whatever I want. Easy.

------
tobylane
I used to miss Theme Hospital, but like many DOS retro games it's been cloned.
CorsixTH
[https://github.com/CorsixTH/CorsixTH](https://github.com/CorsixTH/CorsixTH)
has a day old beta for a release
[https://github.com/CorsixTH/CorsixTH/releases/tag/v0.50-beta...](https://github.com/CorsixTH/CorsixTH/releases/tag/v0.50-beta2)

------
arh68
I miss The Dig [1], one of those SCUMM games. Maybe Age of Empires I/II?

Also, Myst & Riven are classics.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dig](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dig)

------
kazinator
If it has to be IBM PC (not other classic machines like Apple II, Commodore64,
Atari ST, ...), then Sopwith comes to mind:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sopwith_%28video_game%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sopwith_%28video_game%29)

Haven't played in around 27 years.

Wow, a whole site dedicated to this:
[http://www.sopwith.org](http://www.sopwith.org)

------
yellowapple
There's an old collection of games called Aviation Adventure that I was
addicted to as a kid. One of the games that came with it was "F4U Sortie" (or
something like that), involving having to fly an F4U Corsair through German
radar defenses in order to deliver messages to people or something. That would
be a fun one to play again.

------
trcollinson
I can't think of a game right off the top of my head (I don't, and honestly
haven't, played that many).

But I wanted to comment on your site. Wow that's pretty awesome! Can you share
a bit more about the technology behind it and who you are? It looks like you
are using Meteor at some level or another. Very neat idea!

------
lewisl9029
I'd say Heroes of Might and Magic 3...

But I'd be lying because I still play it occasionally at small LAN parties
with friends.

Also, not retro by any measure but Supreme Commander (1) is still my favorite
RTS by far.

~~~
jabv
Ah, so close. I was going to say M&M 6. My uncle introduced me to the game
when I was a kid, and it was the first game I ever got hooked on. I read
through the walkthrough book he gave me like it was a novel. I knew everything
about everything in that game!

------
roschdal
Freeciv [https://play.freeciv.org/](https://play.freeciv.org/)

------
todd8
Planetfall, by Infocom. It was a text based game that I never quite finished.
Funny and with good puzzles.

------
tcbawo
Xcom was a lot of fun. The Incredible Machine - I hope my kids can play this
when they get a little older

------
DaSilentStorm
Dungeon Keeper is an all time favorite

------
ice303
For me it has to be: Ultima 7: The Black Gate Ultima Underworld 1 Master of
Magic Pizza Tycoon

------
scmoore
Not sure how "retro" it is but I played a lot of Tribes 2 and would play it
again.

------
partisan
Carmageddon!

------
seekingcharlie
Theme Hospital & Sim Tower!

------
blooberr
space empires 3! my favorite indie 4x game

~~~
blooberr
also betrayal at krondor

------
csorrell
Kings quest 1-5

------
timdavila
Commander Keen.

------
jack9
Crystal Cave

------
blueside
everquest and leisure suit larry

------
tehwebguy
Red Alert 2

------
gesman
Xonix

------
pjungwir
Below the Root

Robot Odyssey

ZZT

Bolo

. . . a lot more retro than Warcraft. :-)

